# Union bindings?



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

So Im somewhat brand new to snowboarding with the exception of boarding Big Bear a couple times and Mammoth once. I have only rented equipment and never really payed much attention to what I was riding and never took the plunge and bought my own gear. Now I have officially bought my own board and bindings. I have heard awesome reviews on my board but cannot find any reviews on my bindings since they were a limited run binding. Can you guys help me out? Anybody ride these or know people who have? Any feedback would be appreciated.

UNION JOE SEXTON JIB SERIES BINDINGS

http://birdseyeboardshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Union.Joe_.Sexton.Jib_.Series.jpg


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Union is a good brand. Do you have boots??


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

They look like shiny Union Contacts to me, probably quite similar.


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

not at the moment but im looking into the thirtytwo Mavens (another joe sexton signature). Not really familiar with the dude but he just puts out cool looking products.

also if you guys are wondering my board I bought is a 2013 Lib Tech Burtner Box Scratcher

all brand new equipment just last years models to save some coin.


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

theyre quoted as a "franken-binding" DLX base, with contact ankle/ toe straps, contact high back, and mini flite lowback (whatever a lowback is)


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Ohhh I see the mini "lowback" now. Instead if having the full height high back from the Contacts, they took the kids one and slapped it on there...lol These look they are really specific to jibbing and street riding to me.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cking619 said:


> not at the moment but im looking into the thirtytwo Mavens (another joe sexton signature). Not really familiar with the dude but he just puts out cool looking products.


worry less about how they look and more about how they fit. You can't see them when you're riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> worry less about how they look and more about how they fit. You can't see them when you're riding. :thumbsup:


tried them on at my local ride shop and they fit quite well when referring to how they look I mean they are very low profile and not bulky and thats what I like about them also quite comfortable and flexible (forgiving for a new rider im told)


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

atr3yu said:


> Ohhh I see the mini "lowback" now. Instead if having the full height high back from the Contacts, they took the kids one and slapped it on there...lol These look they are really specific to jibbing and street riding to me.


I wonder what the benefit is to having the smaller highback (lowback?) on a full sized binding. Maneuverability maybe? I wonder if thats going to affect my riding all mountain negatively.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It always cracks me up when people go out and buy gear, THEN seek out reviews on it.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

cking619 said:


> I wonder what the benefit is to having the smaller highback (lowback?) on a full sized binding. Maneuverability maybe? I wonder if thats going to affect my riding all mountain negatively.


It'll reduce your leverage on heelside turns. As will the soft boots you're looking at. Your buying a park set-up. You can certainly ride it all mountain, it just won't perform as well as a free ride set up.


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> It always cracks me up when people go out and buy gear, THEN seek out reviews on it.


looked at these bindings for two weeks before deciding to buy them wanted the contact pro's but couldnt bring myself to pay $230 on bindings for my first board. Did my homework on Union but just couldnt find any reviews on these bindings specifically. So I pulled out the debit card and bought the jibs for $98. its only money right.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

cking619 said:


> looked at these bindings for two weeks before deciding to buy them wanted the contact pro's but couldnt bring myself to pay $230 on bindings for my first board. Did my homework on Union but just couldnt find any reviews on these bindings specifically. So I pulled out the debit card and bought the jibs for $98. its only money right.


Says it's only money, won't pay for the better this years bindings as it's too much $$ :dizzy:


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

cking619 said:


> looked at these bindings for two weeks before deciding to buy them wanted the contact pro's but couldnt bring myself to pay $230 on bindings for my first board. Did my homework on Union but just couldnt find any reviews on these bindings specifically. So I pulled out the debit card and bought the jibs for $98. its only money right.


Its only wasting money right.


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah pretty contradictory I know.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

cking619 said:


> Yeah pretty contradictory I know.


Return them. Buy boots that fit you. Then buy bindings to fit the boots. 

You end up spending more money in the long run doing things your way. You're buying shit you don't really want and seeking affirmation afterward. Not a great way to do things.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

if you are dead set on buying union bindings, pick up a set of Union forces, IMO theyre a good do it all binding.


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

andrewdod said:


> if you are dead set on buying union bindings, pick up a set of Union forces, IMO theyre a good do it all binding.


I'll keep that in mind thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Mel M (Feb 2, 2012)

What shoe size are you. Check out last year's stuff at Evo's outlet section. Lots of Union's on sale, but mostly L/XL. Recommend the Atlas if you want to freestyle a bit more. Really like the flexy highback.


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

I think im going to stick with the unions i already bought. Ill see how i like them this season.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

If it's just the highback that's the issue it's fine for Bear. Will you be hard charging Mammoth at mach speeds? Who knows but I see people with noodles riding in bounds. You'll be fine. If you are that worried, for just a little more you can get some K2 Formulas which will hold up better all-mountain.

Just got back from Summit yesterday and bombed the mountain on a 145 shank. Yeah it's crazy looking down and not seeing much board but there are short steep sections then a lot of mellow sections and the steeps aren't that steep.

What board is this going on?


----------



## cking619 (Dec 29, 2013)

jdang307 said:


> If it's just the highback that's the issue it's fine for Bear. Will you be hard charging Mammoth at mach speeds? Who knows but I see people with noodles riding in bounds. You'll be fine. If you are that worried, for just a little more you can get some K2 Formulas which will hold up better all-mountain.
> 
> Just got back from Summit yesterday and bombed the mountain on a 145 shank. Yeah it's crazy looking down and not seeing much board but there are short steep sections then a lot of mellow sections and the steeps aren't that steep.
> 
> What board is this going on?


151 lib tech burtner box scratcher


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

cking619 said:


> 151 lib tech burtner box scratcher


If you live in SD, your pretty much limited to Valley, Summit and Bear. With that said, those should be just fine for everything in the park that Big Bear has to offer.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Eh just keep it and when you are ready for big boy speeds get big boy gear.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

ksup3erb said:


> Return them. Buy boots that fit you. Then buy bindings to fit the boots.


I agree. Boots are the most important part of your setup. Sometimes certain boots don't fit in certain bindings properly. With that said the order of purchasing should be Boots first, bindings second. Boots should fit extremely snugly (not like your casual shoe) to allow for break in. Once you decide on the boot, you must actually try the boot with a specific binding (as the sizing guide on the binding box is not precise enough to cover all models and brands of boot.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Help! Anybody know which of these three Union Bindings would be best for a Rossi 164MW Krypto.

1. Contact Pro
2. Force
3. Atlas


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Help! Anybody know which of these three Union Bindings would be best for a Rossi 164MW Krypto.
> 
> 1. Contact Pro
> 2. Force
> 3. Atlas


The Atlases will fit. I actually have a pair in purple from 2 seasons ago that don't fit perfect on my TRS.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

*Atlas*



Deimus85 said:


> The Atlases will fit. I actually have a pair in purple from 2 seasons ago that don't fit perfect on my TRS.


I have all three of these Union bindings Atlas, Force, Contact Pro,was asking which bindings would work best with my New Krypto.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

The answer to this question SnowDog is it is all preference. I would run the contact pro's. Since you own all three why not just take them out on different days?


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> I have all three of these Union bindings Atlas, Force, Contact Pro,was asking which bindings would work best with my New Krypto.


Oh word. Well I would rock the Atlas' then.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> Eh just keep it and when you are ready for big boy speeds get big boy gear.


This.

People in here love to over-analyze shit. That set-up will be great for you, everything is a bit more on the softer side of the flex scale, so it'll be a bit easier for you to learn how to properly ride than something stiffer.

People bitching about the low highbacks are dumb. You can ride without any highbacks perfectly fine, especially if you're just doing some mellow cruising in the park/on the mountain.

Enjoy your new gear.


----------

